
Google updates causing huge changes in search rankings - kobbad
https://www.seroundtable.com/big-google-update-rolling-out-now-august-10th-29922.html
======
kobbad
This is an unprecedented change. We notice across the board reductions in how
we ranked for all terms we're tracking. Lots of people seeing the same.
Anecdotally, seems big companies are being prioritized while smaller
businesses, blogs, affiliate sites are being penalized.

~~~
bigiain
> while smaller businesses, blogs, affiliate sites are being penalized.

I feel some sympathy for the first two there, and am quite pleased the third
category might stop showing up in my searches so often...

